# Take care when trying to quote a post.



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Please, if you want to quote a persons post can you make sure you actually click "quote".

We're getting a good number of people every day who are actually pressing "report this post" and not realising what they are actually doing.

What this means is that the moderators / admin are getting notifications of reported posts for no reason at all, but also it means your reply will not appear in the thread.

So, just a heads up really, but please just look at which button you are clicking


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

> Report details
> Report reason: Warez
> 
> Reported by jampott « Mon Nov 08, 2010 2:59 pm
> Do people really hit the wrong button?


You wouldn't believe


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nem said:


> > Report details
> > Report reason: Warez
> >
> > Reported by jampott « Mon Nov 08, 2010 2:59 pm
> ...


Oops, I must have hit the wrong button by mistake!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I've hit it a couple of times courtesy of Mr Touchpad but have cancelled out of the reporting screen. Surely people don't actually submit the report aswell? :lol: Come on, we're talking Audi customers here... :? No? Oh dear.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ScoobyTT said:


> Surely people don't actually submit the report aswell?


Yes, they do.

I'm having to go through and clear them all out every couple of days.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Wouldn't moving the button to the other side help


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

How the hell can you hit the wrong button when quoting? :lol: Has to be a bloke thing :lol:


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

TT51 said:


> Wouldn't moving the button to the other side help


That, or change the text in the buttons to :

'Report!' and 'Quote This Post'. It would make the quote button bigger and therefore easier to find and click.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Nem said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Surely people don't actually submit the report aswell?
> ...


Try to imagine the sound of a human head hitting a desk.... :lol: :lol: You'd think if you (thought you) hit "quote" and the resultant window didn't contain any quoted text and had a big header saying "Report this post" you might wonder what was going on. :roll:


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> You'd think if you (thought you) hit "quote" and the resultant window didn't contain any quoted text and had a big header saying "Report this post" you might wonder what was going on. :roll:


Most would probably reboot and blame the computer/browser/internet connection/wife/girlfriend. 

i would. :lol:


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

jampott said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > > Report details
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That made me chuckle


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Dotti said:


> How the hell can you hit the wrong button when quoting? :lol: Has to be a bloke thing :lol:


hey I am a bloke and I can quote... must be a southern thing!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jammyd said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > How the hell can you hit the wrong button when quoting? :lol: Has to be a bloke thing :lol:
> ...


Even I can get it right every time also


----------



## Harvester (Aug 24, 2010)

Dotti said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Oooops Sorry,... I meant to Report this Post! :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Harvester said:


> Oooops Sorry,... I meant to Report this Post! :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

The biggest place asking for a mistake to be made is in hitting the _wrong_ quote tab. There are vague lines going across the page that fool you into thinking you're quoting the correct post, but it's for the one above (or is it below). That's just poor page design. The chances of making a mistake should be designed out, and yes, of course us, the users should watch where we put our fingers too. :wink:


----------

